# 2015 Corn Breeding Plans - Low to High End!



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all,

50% of our planned matings have happened, so thought it's time to share our plans for this year.

First off, our Palmetto plans. We have whittled the lucky Males down to three. We don't wish to push our luck with this special girl, so we will announce her succesful mating IF it happens.
We will start a new thread with pictures as proof and then start to take reservations, so keep a keen eye out!


*Succesful Ties

*Terrazzo x Tessera het Terrazzo
Phantom het Diffused x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Diffused Opal het hypo, anery x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Ghost Lavender x Tessera het Hypo, Anery, Lavender
Fire het Anery, Lavender, Hypo, Stripe pos Pied x Hypo Diffused Miami het Pied, Anery, Stripe pos Amel
Medium Pied het Hypo, Anery x High Pied het Hypo, Anery
Medium Pied x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Peppermint x Auratum Motley/Stripe het Cinder
Tessera pos het Stripe x Auratum Motley/Stripe



*Still To Mate

*Palmetto x TBC
Hypo Lavender het Amel, Diffused x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Okeetee x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Pastel Motley x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Coral Avalanche x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Pastel Motley x Pastel Motley
Cinder x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
High Pied Granite x Terrazzo
Fire Stripe x TBC
Lava x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Tessera het Amel, Anery, Stripe x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Opal x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Pastel het Lavender, Motley x Granite het Lavender, Stripe, Hypo, Amel


And so you can all have a little fun working out the offspring.... Da daaaaa.....  The Corn Calculator 


I will update this when new matings happen, but thanks for looking!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hypo Lavender het Amel Diffused x Pewter Tessera het Hypo Amel Lavender. Success!*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Some very nice pairings!

I think I must breed mine later than most people because I've literally just brought mine out of hibernation.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Some very nice pairings!
> 
> I think I must breed mine later than most people because I've literally just brought mine out of hibernation.


Cheers bud.

We used to bring ours out around February, but got jealous of people hatching way before us lol.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's happened! The Palmetto has been mated! :flrt: To a Hypo Cinder.
There is a link in my signature if any one is wondering how to get there hands on them (or want to see palmetto porn!).


Plus a few more pairings have happened.

*Succesful Ties

*Palmetto x Hypo Cinder
Terrazzo x Tessera het Terrazzo
Phantom het Diffused x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Diffused Opal het hypo, anery x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Ghost Lavender x Tessera het Hypo, Anery, Lavender
Fire het Anery, Lavender, Hypo, Stripe pos Pied x Hypo Diffused Miami het Pied, Anery, Stripe pos Amel
Medium Pied het Hypo, Anery x High Pied het Hypo, Anery
Medium Pied x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Peppermint x Auratum Motley/Stripe het Cinder
Tessera pos het Stripe x Auratum Motley/Stripe
Pastel het Lavender, Motley x Granite het Lavender, Stripe, Hypo, Amel
Hypo Lavender het Amel, Diffused x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo 


*Still To Mate

* Okeetee x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Pastel Motley x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Coral Avalanche x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Pastel Motley x Pastel Motley
Cinder x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
High Pied Granite x Terrazzo
Fire Stripe x TBC
Lava x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Tessera het Amel, Anery, Stripe x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Opal x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

*A few more ties!*

*Succesful Ties

*Palmetto x Hypo Cinder
Terrazzo x Tessera het Terrazzo
Phantom het Diffused x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Diffused Opal het hypo, anery x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Ghost Lavender x Tessera het Hypo, Anery, Lavender
Fire het Anery, Lavender, Hypo, Stripe pos Pied x Hypo Diffused Miami het Pied, Anery, Stripe pos Amel
Medium Pied het Hypo, Anery x High Pied het Hypo, Anery
Medium Pied x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Peppermint x Auratum Motley/Stripe het Cinder
Tessera pos het Stripe x Auratum Motley/Stripe
Pastel het Lavender, Motley x Granite het Lavender, Stripe, Hypo, Amel
Hypo Lavender het Amel, Diffused x Pewter Tessera het Amel, Lavender, Hypo
Cinder x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Lava x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Tessera Stripe x Hypo Whiteout het Anery pos Motley 


*Still To Mate

* Okeetee x Extreme Okeetee Tessera
Coral Avalanche x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Fire Stripe x TBC
High Pied Granite x Terrazzo
Tessera het Amel, Anery, Stripe x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley
Opal x Scaleless Snow het Hypo, Motley


----------

